# waldorf early childhood program in Winnipeg



## vida-monika

*The whole child education centre welcomes the new year 2015* with gratitude for everybody who supported, worked, volunteered and attended the program in the last fall to get a base started.

Now Id like to invite you to continue with our program or join it new if you are looking for a part time holistic waldorf kindergarten or daycare. It operates 3 to 4 days per week from Tuesday to Thursday from 9 to 3pm with optional stay until 5 pm. Fridays are optional upon request and have every 2nd week the parent and child meetings.
Monday afternoons is starting at January 12th a homeschool enrichment program for school children from 3pm to 5pm.

*What do the kids experience and have experienced so far?*

Lots of *creative play* with beautiful toys out of natural materials, which activates early childhood brain development
and we had wonderful stories being played so far&#8230;

*Rhythms* of the day together with other kids
We know now what we do when&#8230;.

*Mealtime* together with the other kids and visiting adults as a ritual of *community*

*Imaginative stories* told by the little people and stories in Eurythmic movement

Sustainable living in making fermented foods, *gardening*,,,there will be the experience of the growing cycle of the whole year and food making out of our own garden. Seedling season will start in February
*Care for plants and animals*, our new housemate Oria, the Border Collie, and there might come rabbits in the spring.

Little tasks in context of maintaining our daily life, which return rhythmically

Hands on activities: painting sculpturing, baking, felting, beeswax, 
waldorf watercolors and crayons, soul *nourishing arts,* gardening,,,,,

*no intellectual input before school age*, like reading, and then in a living and artistic way

parents' attendance is welcome as well as *volunteering*

internships for young adults are possible

I work with small groups 4 to 6 kids

*Music* and listening to each others in the sharing circle&#8230;.and fires in the garden&#8230;
*Seasonal festivals* like advent spiral in the winter,

Fire of courage in the fall

Spring and summer festivals

Im looking for a fruitful new year 2015 and a growing community

Monika Pudelko
Eurythmist and waldorf educator, community creator, ,,,and what else needs to be done


----------

